# Stream downloaden



## java4ever (25. Feb 2004)

Hallo,

ist es möglich aus einer JSP eine Methode einer Bean aufzurufen, die einen Stream erzeugt und als Rückgabewert den Straem an die JSP weiterleitet, damit man diesen dann als download zur Verfügung stellt?

Kann man einen Stream überhaupt aus einer Bean einer JSP weiterleiten?

Kann man einen Stream zum Download bereitstellen?

Hintergrund: Ich möchte eine Datei erstellen aus der Datenbank aber diese erst garnicht auf dem Server speichern sondern nur für den Download weiterreichen.

Wenn einer ne Idee hat wäre ich sehr dankbar.


----------



## Samurider (25. Feb 2004)

Das kannst du evtl. in der zugehörigen Klasse machen.
Du holst dir über den response den Outputstream, setzt ein paar Infos und schreibst da direkt rein.

```
response.setContentType("keineAhnung");
response.setHeader("Expires", "01-01-1990 00:00:00 GMT +0100");
response.setContentLength(size);
OutputStream out = response.getOutputStream();
//Dann irgendwas über out.write(lala) rein
out.close();
```

Hoffe, das hilft dir weiter.

Gruß,
JT


----------



## java4ever (26. Feb 2004)

Danke, klappt prima!

War genau das was ich gesucht hatte.


----------

